# J.O.Y Farm Kidding 2016



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I'm late at this haha! Been so busy and stressed 

both Promise and Vey were due today, the 18th, but both kidded on Wednesday... Vey had twin bucks with no issues 

Then, Prom, (who I've been battling some Preg Toxiema with the past two weeks) was not progressing any in her labor, had the vet out to see her, I couldn't be too sure what part of the kid I was feeling... And I was at work part of the morning... Came home once I found out the vet was coming... I nearly burst into tears multiple times at work cause I was so stressed over her!

he came, reached in and rearranged te kids... The first one was presented wrong and thus why her labor didn't progress and there was not much for contractions or pushing.. That is what I figured, but wasn't too sure of myself to do it all myself... Once he pulled them out, the first kid was dead... Second one was alive, but weak.. And the third was weak, but had some more vigor to him  both boys are doing well now 

mok is cleaning them and such, but won't let them nurse. She's still in rough shape... Waiting to hear back from the vet, but she's still in a good deal of pain and is dripping more blood then I think I want to see...



next at three does to kid are Maddie, due the 24th, Hallie, due the 23rd and Mocha due 4/5  

I'll get some pictures up soon!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Well keep the buck fairy over there okay? Im sorry about the loss. Pictures?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the loss. Congrats on the boys (I think  ). Good luck with the rest of your girls.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry you had such a rough time with the one. Hope things get better for you and your mom. Can't wait to see pictures. Did you get rid of all your ND's.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Yes, boys, all very handsome ones at that!  hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are a few pics  
Barbra, yes, all my ND's were sold last year.

Vey's boys...
This is J.O.Y. Farm Little Toi Guns (Gunner)








And J.O.Y. Farm Gandalf The White 








Promise's boys.. They don't have names yet


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gandalf the white!!! You stole it! I wanted that name this year :lol: They're all quite flashy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Sorry!  my friend and my brother named him lol 

They are! I'm very happy with all of them  even if I have lack of color  lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! Sorry!  my friend and my brother named him lol
> 
> They are! I'm very happy with all of them  even if I have lack of color  lol!


Eh, I've gotten to the point where I could care less what color a goat is :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh me too lol! All I ever seem to get is gold or gold and white lol! Every now and the I get some flare lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol, the only real color preference I have on my Nubians is solid ears :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I love solid ears!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you used the same buck as last year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, I got two new bucklings last spring


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maddie got put in a stall tonight, ligs are getting lower and udder is filling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty pleased with it so far  can't wait to see her really fresh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Buck kid so far


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And a doe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Pics Skyla!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay for a doe!
Prom and Vey's boys are really pretty!

So you only have Munchies now? No NDs or Nubies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Heheh!  I'll get some 

They are very nice  Proms boys are sold, Vey's boys are for sale, along with these two  lol

Yup, just LaManchas now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The buck kid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just munchies? No ND's left? You've crossed over to the standard side :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: yes, I have.. Only because I had two NDs left, I had to put one down when she broke her leg, and the other one started getting picked on pretty bad, so I gave her to my friend. 
One day I'll have them all again!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Twin does from Hallie!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's too bad about your ND....but congrats on the does


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

ummm pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Woohoo!!
Congrats
And yes, we need pictures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is all I have for pictures so far, I'll get more in a few when I go out to give them bottles 
One of them even has wattles! <3


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I love their coats!
And wattles are pretty cute too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! It was a tad chilly last night  

They are adorable! ;D lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mocha is getting closer! Ligs were pretty low tonight so she got moved into the barn to be safe, it's super cold and windy out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lots of goo!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Buck/doe


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!
Glad you got a doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! 

It's about time  lol!
Our total count is 7 bucks(one DOA) and 4 does...  lol... A sad buck year lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, how cute  Congrats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Real cute. Glad you got a doe. Keep warm.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you keeping the doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

No, the doe will be for sale along with all the other kids...
I need to keep my herd numbers low due to a move next year


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Got to see the kids in person. So stinking cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe  thanks  they are pretty darn cute! And the doe is very stylish! Mocha always gives me really nice kids!


----------

